# Barbara Wussow-ältere Pics



## geri1969 (8 Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Pics älterer Herkunft


----------



## handsome (8 Juli 2008)

Danke, schöne Aufnahmen.


----------



## maierchen (8 Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes thema für deinen ersten Post!:thumbup:
Und Danke für die arbeit!:3dclap:


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

Schöne Sammlung!
Fettes :thx:.


----------



## Tokko (8 Juli 2008)

Gerade die älteren fehlen in den meisten Sammlungen.:thumbup:

:thx: fürs teilen geri1969.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## MrCap (14 Juli 2008)

*Von Kopf bis Fuß sehr lecker - vielen Dank für die schöne Barbara !!!*


----------



## KaW0 (2 Jan. 2009)

Gankeschön


----------



## Freddy43 (28 Sep. 2009)

Schönen Dank, voeallem für die älteren.


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2009)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Barbara


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Sep. 2009)

Eine sexy Frau.


----------



## Freddy43 (8 Okt. 2009)

Schöne Bilder, danke!


----------



## amon amarth (6 Nov. 2009)

tolle haare, schöne frau! kennt jemand MARTINA LAMMEL vom ARD-büffet? thx


----------



## hansi189 (26 Apr. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Punisher (26 Apr. 2011)

danke schön


----------



## posemuckel (26 Apr. 2011)

Barbara sieht immer noch gut aus.


----------



## stopslhops (5 Okt. 2013)

zeitlos schön!


----------

